# EMT accused of threatening to stab co-worker with ‘rusty spoon’



## DrParasite (Jun 19, 2018)

A city EMT was busted early Monday for threatening to attack his bed-stealing co-worker with a “rusty spoon,” police said.

“I will stab you with a rusty spoon if you sleep in my bed,” Richard Cuccurullo, 25, allegedly wrote in a Facebook post.

https://nypost.com/2018/06/18/emt-accused-of-threatening-to-stab-co-worker-with-rusty-spoon

while workplace violence isn't a joking matter, is this really criminal and news worthy?


----------



## Seirende (Jun 19, 2018)

On the face of it, this is not something that I would have taken as a big deal. However, I don't know the history of the relationship between these two people that could have contributed to this being taken more seriously. I had a roommate make Facebook posts referring to me that might not have seemed extraordinarily serious to someone outside of the situation, but because of my prior relationship with this person, I only returned to the apartment to quickly retrieve my belongings and I did not go alone.


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 19, 2018)

That's pretty tame compared to things I've said back and forth to friends and/or partners. Don't really care to read, but context matters on either end. Handle the **** as is appropriate and be done with it.


----------



## Underoath87 (Jun 27, 2018)

This seems a bit ridiculous...


----------



## johnrsemt (Jun 27, 2018)

Oh Brother


----------

